
Optimizing Android bytecode with Redex - el_duderino
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1480969635539475/optimizing-android-bytecode-with-redex/
======
matharmin
As far as I know, all the optimizations mentioned can already performed by
ProGuard on the .class files. What additional optimizations are performed that
are only possible on the dex files?

